# Marine Carpet/ Flooring



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey hows everyone doing, I had to redo the floor in my boat and I'm trying to figure out if i want to put carpet back down or what I should put down. I'm affraid to put a vinyl type down b/c i'm affraid its going to get too hot. If anyone has any opions about this please let me know. thanks...


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure what your floor is redone with or as, but you can't beat Dri-Dek, especially if you have wood or wood cored decking. Keeps your gel coat or paint safe from scuffs and cracks, allows the deck to dry out, which carpet will never do and can be replaced in pieces if you tear or damage it, which ain't likely. Can be cut to fit and looks good. just my $0.02


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I appreciate the info, I'll check it out. I used pressure treated plywood, sealed it again with tompson water seal then fiberglassed both sides, so hopefully the floor won't rot out again or if it does it'll be 20 yrs down the road... My fieance really doesnt want to use carpet, so were trying to find an alternative material that will dry out, but doesnt cost an arm and a leg. So any more opions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I've seen spray in bed liner used in boats, so maybe that is an option. Also, you could finish off your fiberglass work to a smooth surface and then paint it. I just added carpet in a old Glastron, and ended up using some outdoor carpet from Lowe's. It looks just as good as the more expensive marine carpet, and since the deck is sealed well, I shouldn't have to worry about is holding water; I keep it covered anyways. I know carpet and fishing do not mix, but what are your reasons for not using carpet again?


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

well i wasnt going to use carpet, b/c with kids jumping in and out were constantly vacuming sand up, and with me fishing theres alot of nasty stuff going on the floor like fish guts... But we decided to use carpet again. I just got done and it looks pretty good..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I used pressure treated plywood, sealed it again with tompson water seal then fiberglassed both sides, so hopefully the floor won't rot out again






Good luck with that. 



That would be a perfect application to start the fiberglass to delaminate from the wood.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *X-Shark (8/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I used pressure treated plywood, sealed it again with tompson water seal then fiberglassed both sides, so hopefully the floor won't rot out again
> ...




I think you will be fine...



http://glen-l.com/wood-plywood/fiberglass-plywood.html



Unless the water seal you used causes some weird adverse effects, PT plywood is fine to use.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Btw, floor looks good. I feel you pain about using carpet though. It's just like using it in houses... Nice and cozy, but doesn't make a whole lot of sense when thinking about keeping it clean.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of other options: 

1. Paint the floor and add a light coat of nonskid particles, then overcoat. 

2. Gel coat the floor.

3. Paint the floor and then splatter coat with gel coat

You may have some problems with resin adhession since you used PT plywood and Thompsons weather seal. Resin has a hard time reacting with the chemicals in the PT wood as as the moisture content of the PT wood. Best to usenon PT plywood (min 5 ply) and then encase it is resin.Make sure you seal any screws or bolts used to secure the floor to the stringers.Fare in the resin and them apply paint or gel coat for finished look.

Good Luck.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I think curtis has finished the job, but if interested check the link I posted before...



http://glen-l.com/wood-plywood/fiberglass-plywood.html



The APA publication shows that the treatment chemicals and moisture content have little effect on the bonding strength of fiberglass to PT plywood, unless the moisture content is very high. In any case, delam is a lot better than wood rot right?



I just restored a boat and actually used non treated plywood for the deck and stringers. I chose to seal it with epoxy instead; however, I think using treated wood is a good option.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

What do I know...I just do this for a livingand offerfree professional advice to forum members.

BTW no productionboat manufacturer uses PT productsin a structiral application....for a reason. Techinical coatings and resins do not bind well with PT/moisture.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I really appreciate all the advice.. I wish I would have done a lilltle more research before doing it to know for sure. The fiberglass seems to have stuck pretty good, (dont know for how long) But i'll find out. I was going to do something other than carpet but the boss of the house says shes likes carpet on her feet better, so... We went with carpet, I just figured i would give it a season and maybe rip some up to check the floor it only cost about $120 to do the carpet with the glue.. But 120 is better than another floor... Thanks for everyones opinions...


----------

